# Gold



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)

Image with gold color


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


>


???


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)

*Napoleon Symbolic Imperial*


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 11, 2018)

Dalia said:


> ???



Ron is a spokesman for sound money. Gold and silver, particularly.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > ???
> ...


Ok, but my thread is about gold in the image but thank you to have respond to my ???


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 11, 2018)

What makes gold valuable?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 11, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> What makes gold valuable?



Yo! Gold!! Dalia says!!


----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 11, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


>


Great for peddling backwards.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 11, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Dave Mirra's 24K Gold Bike Is On Ebay For $50,000


----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## konradv (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 11, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Compost (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Compost (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Compost (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## konradv (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2018)

​


----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 22, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Means he worships this man



Ha. No. It's just who I thought of when I saw 'gold.' After all, I did work on his campaigns.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 22, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Means he worships this man
> ...


I get it. Wasn't an insult (even though I'm not a fan). Actually, I thought it belonged in this thread. Just glad you didn't throw up a pic of Hillary.


----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Death Angel (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 23, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > ???
> ...


Profits to a rock band is "sound money".
Silver and gold are valuable because people believe in it.
Dollars are valuable because people believe in them.
Picasso paintings are valuable because people value them.
On an isolated desert island, who is rich, someone with a hundred kilos of gold or someone with a hundred kilos of rice?


----------



## sparky (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## there4eyeM (Jun 23, 2018)

The goose has been killed.


----------



## sparky (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## hjmick (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 6, 2018)

sparky said:


>





I was going to say....totally amazing ...

Great movie   1964  "Gold finger"


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## skye (Aug 6, 2018)

another photo of gorgeous  golden Shirley ,.same movie 1964...yes?

dripping in gold.....wow


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2018)

and my last one ....

nobody can say... I don't appreciate golden...hmmm


----------



## April (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 28, 2018)

]
*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 28, 2018)

"Over The Hills And Far Away"

Hey, lady, you got the love I need
Maybe more than enough.
Oh, darling, darling, darling, walk a while with me
You've got so much, so much, so much.

Many have I loved
Many times been bitten
Many times I've gazed
Along the open road.

Many times I've lied
Many times I've listened
Many times I've wondered
How much there is to know.

Many dreams come true
And some have silver linings
I live for my dream
And a pocketful of gold.

Mellow is a man
Who knows what he's been missing
Many many men
Can't see the open road.

Many is a word
That only leaves you guessing
Guessing 'bout a thing
You really ought to know.
Really ought to know.
I really ought to know.

You know I should.
You know I should.
You know I should.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 28, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Votto (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## asaratis (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 9, 2019)

This Museum Is Inviting Viewers To Use An 18-Karat Gold Toilet


----------



## April (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 20, 2019)

Radoslav Cernicky, Slovakia, 1st Place, National Awards, 2019 Sony World Photography Awards


----------



## April (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Mike Dwight (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------

